# Red Moss (Caloglossa cf. beccarii). Something wrong with my moss?



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

I've owned this species close to a year now. I've had it to bright red in tiny spots.. But this time it's turning a neon bright red/orange. 

One of my buddies told me his turned that way when he treated the tank with excel and it died.


Is this what's happening to mines? 
I never dosed excel with it, learning that it treats it like how excel treats most algae, killing it!


Input is much appreciated.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Apologies, i have no input here to help you. But i did just wanna say, it looks kind of cool. Hopefully its just something the moss is doing. BTW is it a true moss?? i thought i saw somewhere it was not.....


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks to be growing nicely all tips look like new growth, I have no experience with this species though


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Not too much experience with it but just a heads up to anybody that my amanos happily ate all of this moss.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Duck5003 said:


> Apologies, i have no input here to help you. But i did just wanna say, it looks kind of cool. Hopefully its just something the moss is doing. BTW is it a true moss?? i thought i saw somewhere it was not.....


Yeah, it's usually a bronze color but it's starting to turn that neon red.

It's technically a macro algae of some sort. I believe people just gave it it's common name to make it easier then calling it "Caloglossa cf. beccarii" 



StrungOut said:


> Looks to be growing nicely all tips look like new growth, I have no experience with this species though



Yeah, I'm excited but nervous at the same time.



hedge_fund said:


> Not too much experience with it but just a heads up to anybody that my amanos happily ate all of this moss.



Ohhh yikes! Good to know!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe see if anyone on Dendroboard has more experience with this species?


----------



## Peterstunt (Jan 10, 2014)

I've read that it is seasonal! Similar to some plants it lightens in color if not going dormant from time to time (even though I've heard it's actually a macro algae). I've never grown it in person. Although, Ive kept my eye open trying to find some. Good luck!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I have this with amanos and they never touched it. Mike, I think you are okay man. I just would make sure not to use any excel in that tank for a while. It may just be that yours are adapting to higher light conditions as well. Keep us posted.
Joshua

Also side note, I have overdosed excel in this tank on many occasions to cut down on bba, sometimes even for a week or two, and the stuff never died. Only when I squirted right near it.
Joshua


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

i've never kept this species, but the only time i've had moss turn orange/red on me is when i directly applied some excel onto a bit of staghorn that was growing next to my moss.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Specifically what fertilizers / supplements are you dosing in this tank, and how much?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

pianofish said:


> I have this with amanos and they never touched it. Mike, I think you are okay man. I just would make sure not to use any excel in that tank for a while. It may just be that yours are adapting to higher light conditions as well. Keep us posted.
> Joshua


I must have some hungry amanos...they swarmed to it as if it was a shrimp pellet. They loved the stuff.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow those were cool. BTW, are they okay with warm water (I live in a tropical country).
About its growth, no idea. But like pianofish said, squirting it near the plant may damage it. But if you dont use excel, I guess its nothing to worry. Sorry, but I don't have much experience with algae except marimo balls.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

While nothing like BBA, it's just as tenacious. Burgundy is a typicalcolor, not this, this looks stressed/roasted.

I've had it for well, 2005-2006 or so. 
Keep thinking I've gotten rid of it, keeps coming back.

It is a ball forming species also. I have 3 in the 70 Gallon Buce tank. Prior, it was in the 60 Cube and I could never get all of it off the wood or out of the moss. 


I'm glad to see it toasted like this, it explains an entry I saw in the ADA contest and looks like they added it rather recently. They claimed it looked that way naturally.

Well, after nearly 10 years, I've never once had it do this and since this is obviously a new import.........and it can be delicate in shipping..........I'd say it's stressed, not nutrients or anything like that.

I have a pack of Amanos in those tanks for years also, that might be a reason why it did not become more invasive and grown more. But the balls and the other bits seem to be doing well. Roughly quarter sized balls now.  

Very dark deep burgundy color, not the bright weird orange above.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This is one of the balls in sunlight so there's no funky color due to bulbs or other interference.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool looking regardless of the color. 
And this is in a freshwater tank. I want some.


----------

